# Berlin-Session am 23.03.08 - Treffpunkt 11.00 Uhr/Hauptbahnhof



## isah (2. März 2008)

Hallo Freunde guten Geschmacks, 

Ich faends nett mal wieder ne Session zu machen, zur Wahl stehen die zwei Wochenden. Nico ist auf jeden Fall mal dabei, je mehr desto besser, klar. 

Wie stehts mit Chemnitz? 

martin


----------



## MSC-Trialer (2. März 2008)

Martin du musst Chemnitz in Ostblock umändern, weil ich doch hoffe das Dresden,Leipzig,Cottbus usw. auch mit am Start sind   Ich frag bei uns mal rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (2. März 2008)

Das waere natuerlich perfekt  Nachhilfe vom Bertiee koennte ich brauchen...


----------



## HeavyMetal (2. März 2008)

also ich könnte mit dem 22/23 ganz gut leben


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (2. März 2008)

GEHT SCHARF!!   

mir ists relativ wann. also macht das mal klar !!

und dresden ist dabei!


----------



## TiiiTime (2. März 2008)

also gegen meine erste entscheidung auf den 22. bin ich jetzt für 29.!
vlt bekomm ich auch noch jemanden ran dafür!


----------



## HeavyMetal (2. März 2008)

och nö, da geht doch das semester glei wieder los, am 23 kann man noch bissel ausspannen


----------



## MSC-Trialer (2. März 2008)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> och nö, da geht doch das semester glei wieder los, am 23 kann man noch bissel ausspannen



Jo die Tage um den 22 sind frei. Da kann man wenigstens ausschlafen somal die Anreise von Chemnitz aus nicht gerade kurz ist.


----------



## Trialmaniax (2. März 2008)

also ich bin da höchstwahrscheinlich mit dabei. auf zu bushido und sido!


----------



## Eisbein (2. März 2008)

okay. also wenn alles so auf das Osterwochenende abzielt, werde ich wohl auf das fette osteressen bei Bekanten verzichten und mit euch gemeinsam in Berlin Eier suchen


----------



## ecols (2. März 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> okay. also wenn alles so auf das Osterwochenende abzielt, werde ich wohl auf das fette osteressen bei Bekanten verzichten und mit euch gemeinsam in Berlin Eier suchen



in der felge?




meine echo 06 nach dem ersten ride.. damals.. noch ungeflext - quasi jungfräulich, hab ich sie wohl fürs erste mal zu hart rangenommen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (2. März 2008)

vll. machen wir uns die arbeit und verstecken auch welche...
richtige ostereier  

Ne scherz. wird bestimmt mal wieder ganz cool mit soviel leute.


----------



## isah (3. März 2008)

Namentlich zur Teilnahme aufgefordert werden: Angelo und Daniel.


----------



## bertieeee (3. März 2008)

also bin für 22/23


----------



## Eisbein (3. März 2008)

thilo, wie siehts aus, ist potsdam mit am start?


----------



## TiiiTime (3. März 2008)

mh das prob mit dem 22. ist, dass einen die familie da sehen will etc.


----------



## Trialmaniax (3. März 2008)

22.-23. geht klar. leipzig und halle kommt im doppelpack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (3. März 2008)

TiiiTime schrieb:


> mh das prob mit dem 22. ist, dass einen die familie da sehen will etc.




familie oder trial eins geht nur


----------



## TiiiTime (3. März 2008)

fährst du überhaupt nun auch marcel?


----------



## mr.mütze (3. März 2008)

muss mal gucken ob ich wen von hier dazu bewegen kann mit zu kommen.


----------



## Icke84 (4. März 2008)

bin auch dabei


----------



## Trialside (4. März 2008)

Ich wär auch für den 29.3. Den Grund hat TiiiTime ja schon geschildert...
Und wann geht bei euch das Semester wieder los, Nils? Wir starten erst ne Woche später...


----------



## TiiiTime (4. März 2008)

man beachte bitte das ich anfangs für 22./23. gestimmt hatte, also diese stimme bitte zum 29. mit zählen! man kanns leider nich mehr ändern nachträglich!


----------



## HeavyMetal (4. März 2008)

ok, semester scheint doch erst am 07.04. zu starten, also zur not gäng auch der 29. aber 22 wär mir lieber


----------



## Trialmaniax (4. März 2008)

mir wäre auch der 22. lieber. wäre nur nice wenn dann bald mal ne eintscheidung fällt, weil ich auchmal auf arbeti bescheid geben muss


----------



## TiiiTime (4. März 2008)

ja ich muss auch bescheid geben...


----------



## konrad (4. März 2008)

würd auch gern mal wieder nach berlin fahren kommen,hab aber am 29. keine zeit-deshalb bitte am 22./23.3.!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (4. März 2008)

frage weis jemand ein ticket wo ich bissel kosten günstig mit der bahn nach berlin komme? hab schon auf bahn.de geguckt aber nix gefunden. 

gruß marcel


----------



## tinitram (4. März 2008)

such mal nach dem "wochenendticket" oder "schönes wochenende ticket" das könnte evtl dein problem lösen.


----------



## Freestyle Trial (5. März 2008)

Alos die Berliner Oldschool-Szene wird auch dabei sein, sprich Basti, Karsten, Stefan und meine Wenigkeit
freu mich, mal wieder alte Gesichter zusehn...


----------



## CSSMan (5. März 2008)

Mal so am rande. Kann sich jemand an die Trialsession von Radio Fritz noch erinner? war glaube ich 1998 oder 97


----------



## isah (5. März 2008)

Sieht so aus als ob's das Wochenende vom 22/23 wird. Dann muessten wir uns noch einigen auf einen der beiden Tage. Samstag oder Sonntag?

Strecke koennten wir diesmal auch grob festlegen, das wir nicht wieder verloren irgendwo stehen und ueberlegen wo weiter.


----------



## Trialmaniax (5. März 2008)

hey ho. also es ist so. da ich im radladen arbeite muss die ganze truppe samstag arbeiten. ich kann also nur am 23 kommen, oder halt ne woche später. wenn wir am 23 fahren könnten, wäre das ein segen. ich mein noch is nix entschieden, aber ich wäre echt verdammt trauirg, wenn ich nich dabeisein könnte. 
ich hätte auf jedenfall bock auf kleistpark


----------



## HeavyMetal (5. März 2008)

jo, denk der 23 ist vertretbar oder?


----------



## isah (5. März 2008)

Von mir aus gerne, wer Samstag schon anrueckt, mit dem fahr ich auch gerne.


----------



## TiiiTime (5. März 2008)

23. kann ich nicht...29 ja und 22. unter umständen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icke84 (5. März 2008)

hey isah ich wär auch samstag dabei, vielleicht will ja abends jemand in irgedn nen club mitkommen feiern, is zwar schlecht für sonntag, aber könnt mit mehreren leuten sicher lustig werden


----------



## mr.mütze (5. März 2008)

wo wäre den treffpunkt?


----------



## Eisbein (5. März 2008)

also marcus deine idee ist gut. Ich muss nur wissen in welchen club und dann frag ich mal auf arbeit...

Kleistpark ist schon gebucht, warscheinlich gibs noch einen nuen spot den wir noch nicht mal gefahren sind, also ich jedenfalls nicht


----------



## Trialmaniax (5. März 2008)

naja wir kommenalle am hbf an. von dort au können wir ja dann mit der u bahn zB zum Kleistpark. is nur ne idee. so haben wir es letztes mal zumindest auch gemacht


----------



## Eisbein (5. März 2008)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> naja wir kommenalle am hbf an. von dort au können wir ja dann mit der u bahn zB zum Kleistpark. is nur ne idee. so haben wir es letztes mal zumindest auch gemacht



jop genau so machen wir das auch diesmal. Sollte euch dann vll. ein berliner turistenführer zugeteilt werden? 

Drückt mal alle die daumen das im Victoriapark das wasser noch nicht an ist, dann gibs nen trockenen Wasserfall mit schönen steinen. Marcus wird hoffentlich morgen was berichten können.  

das hier wäre der wasserfall. es gib noch andere stufen sind insgesamt 25m höhen differenz oder bisschen mehr.


----------



## isah (5. März 2008)

Club bin ich dabei, ich werd ohnehin mehr filmen denke ich.. ich schaff nicht mehr als ne Stunde Trial und technisch ist's gerade auch mager, bis auf'n paar Ausnahmen.. 

Nico die Steine sehen sehr gut aus..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (5. März 2008)

Also, ich versuch mal langsam nen Plan aufzustellen( Trialmaniax hatn Plan, wtf!)
 ich hab mal in Cottbus und Chemnitz angefragt, und wir haben uns auf Sonntag geeinigt. Der Montag is ja auch noch frei, zwecks Ostern, also auch kein Prob zwecks Muskelkater und co
Von der Zeit her würd ich einfach mal sagen so gegen 10? wäre das der Hit? 
Wenn uns Martin, Scrat oder irgendein freundlicher Genosse abfangen könnte wärs ne nette Sache


----------



## MSC-Trialer (5. März 2008)

Um 11 wäre besser weil wir 4 stunden fahren müssen und erst halb 11 ankommen.


----------



## Trialmaniax (5. März 2008)

ok machmer. 

Chemnitz und co kommt 10:28, und Leipzig und Halle 10:38. 

wäre das ok?


----------



## Eisbein (5. März 2008)

ich werde euch dann wohl mit martin abholen. Oder martin? 

dann sind wir grob gesagt 11:20 am klesitpark. Ich denke das ist reichlich ziet zum fahren, wenn sonne ist dann ists ja bis 18uhr fahrbar.


----------



## mr.mütze (5. März 2008)

ich brauch noch jemanden aus raum hh oder hannover der auch hin fährt!! dann komme ich auch.


----------



## mr.mütze (5. März 2008)

und jetzt noch mal zusammen gefasst welcher tag und uhr zeit?


----------



## Trialmaniax (6. März 2008)

Sonntag 23.3. um 11 vorm HBF


----------



## Eisbein (6. März 2008)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> Sonntag 23.3. um 11 vorm HBF



hmm, das wirft meine ganze planung durcheinander... 

Also ich dachte das wir mit Öffentlichen zum Kleistpark fahren?


----------



## Trialmaniax (6. März 2008)

machen wir doch auch, vorher müssen wir uns doch treffen, oder? also ich weiß nich wie ich vom bahnhof zum kleistpark komme. du holst uns vom bahnhof ab, und dann fahren wir zum kleistpark. so dachte ich das


----------



## Eisbein (6. März 2008)

genau, ich würde sagen wir treffen uns am besten am Mc donald im HBF der ist ziemlich weit hinten aber da ists ruhug und überschaubar. auf welchen gleichen kommt ihr an? 

von da aus fahren wir dann mit der S bahn, steigen frierichstr. um und fahren dann weiter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (6. März 2008)

also die hallenser und leipziger auf Gleis 6


----------



## Eisbein (6. März 2008)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> also die hallenser und leipziger auf Gleis 6



passt sehr gut.


----------



## Scr4t (7. März 2008)

meine wenigkeit ist nicht da zwecks urlaub usw.

ABER ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen das die Berliner BVG zurzeit etwas rumgammelt.... Die streiks gehen wohl noch diese woche. Hoffe für euch das am 23. Buus und u-bahn fährt.

gruß und viel spass


----------



## Icke84 (7. März 2008)

na falls die immernoch streiken, fahren wir bis friedrichstr. und dann mit der sbahn bis yorkstr. von da aus is nich weit zum kleistpark
(hoffen wir mal das es wenn schon bei der bvg bleibt und nich noch die bahn, weil dann wirds wohl nix)

achso und das wasser im viktoriapark war letztens noch aus, weiß zwar nicht wann die das wieder an machen, aber denke erst nach ostern. ich kann ja nächste woche nochmal vorbeischauen.


----------



## mr.mütze (7. März 2008)

also bei mir wird das kurz fristig weil sich noch keiner bei mir gemeldet hat von meinen leuten.


----------



## Trialmaniax (7. März 2008)

also auf den wasserfall hätt ich schon verdammt lust! allgemein auf naturzeugs. das fetzt schon


----------



## Icke84 (7. März 2008)

hier noch kurz was zur vorfreude auf den kleistpark, der viktoriapark is jaauch nicht weit weg, also perfekt für die tour

http://www.vimeo.com/762577


----------



## Trial infected (8. März 2008)

mahlzeit, also da ich ja leichte kontakte zur bvg habe (mein arbeitgeber) müsste wenn alles so klappt wie ich das mitkriege in dem zeitraum alles an öffentlichen verkehrsmittel fahren!! hoff ich! also dann bis denne


----------



## Berlin-Bikers (10. März 2008)

Ich bina uch dabei aber ich brauch bis dahin noch ne 20" Gabel mit disc aufnahme..am bestn in schwarz =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (10. März 2008)

Soll ich ne Kamera mitbringen? Oder uebernimmst du das Marcus?

Und was ist mit dem Kollegen den ich in der U-Bahn getroffen, mit dem komischen Nick? Trittst du an?


----------



## Eisbein (10. März 2008)

fotos mache ich, marcus macht nach meinen Infos video.


----------



## Icke84 (10. März 2008)

jup, selbstverständlich wird gefilmt, und natürlich in HD  

wieviel kommen denn jetzt ca?


----------



## mr.mütze (10. März 2008)

also ich komme nicht da ich keine mitfahrer habe leider.


----------



## koxxole (12. März 2008)

hi
werd denke ich mal auch da sein ...
vllt bring ich ja noch paar trialer mmit  

also bis dann


----------



## Eisbein (12. März 2008)

koxxole schrieb:


> hi
> werd denke ich mal auch da sein ...
> vllt bring ich ja noch paar trialer mmit
> 
> also bis dann




ole, sucht ihr dann ne möglichkeit zum schlafen? oder kommt ihr mit auto für den tag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxxole (12. März 2008)

jo muss ich mals ehn wir sind da zu 2 oder zu 3 wer weiss 
ich sag dir noch bescheid wa


----------



## isah (13. März 2008)

Was machen wir wenn's regnet?


----------



## Trialmaniax (13. März 2008)

am besten das, was du mit nils besprochen hast, oder wenns dort erst anfängt( wie das eine mal auch) dann fahren wir halt in diese kuhle trialhalle


----------



## MSC-Trialer (13. März 2008)

In der Halle dürften wir ganz schöne Platzprobs bekommen  . Wie schon gesagt. Wenn es allen recht ist entscheiden wir am Mittwoch zwecks  Wetterbericht ob es stattfindet oder nicht. Sollte es nicht stattfinden könnten wir es ja auf das nächste Wochenende verschieben wenn es recht  ist.


----------



## Eisbein (13. März 2008)

jo, also ich weis nicht welche halle du meinst nils. aber wenn ihr die in Hirschgarten meint mit den viel grafittys da können vll. 5man gleichzeitig fahren vll. auch 7 aber der rest steht nur rum. kein gute lösung...


----------



## Icke84 (14. März 2008)

die ersten prognosen vom wetter.com frosch 23.3. trocken bei 5°C

hoffen wir mal das sich da nicht mehr viel dran ändert, naja die temperatur könnte noch steigen


----------



## Eisbein (14. März 2008)

wenn die sonne scheint gibs kaum bessere bedingungen.

marcus warst du heute im victoriapark fahren?


----------



## Icke84 (14. März 2008)

ne, alleine wollt ich auch nich.

vielleicht können wir ja freitag schonmal testfahren


----------



## koxxole (15. März 2008)

also ich bin am 22.3 schon in berlin 
und werd dann auch schön fahren mit nico und co. 

ich hoffe mal das am 22 auch schon welche kommen


----------



## Eisbein (15. März 2008)

jo. freitag hört sich gut an. soll glaub ich mit der beste tag der woche werden. 

ole ich freu mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (17. März 2008)

Also wenn das Wetter stimmt und ihr am 22. noch Platz für nen alten Sack habt, dann würde ich auch mal vorbeischauen wollen.


----------



## tinitram (17. März 2008)

aber deinen pfleger oder zivi musst du dir selbst mitbringen, die werden bei so vielen alten säcken nämlich langsam rar 

btw das wetter sieht noch ungewiss aus:


----------



## isah (18. März 2008)

Angelo und Rollstuhltrial 

@Nico Ich komm Donnerstag erst nach Berlin, hat sich alles um 'nen Tag verschoben.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (19. März 2008)

Also Chemnitz hat beschlossen nicht zu kommen. Ich habe mich jetzt noch mal auf 3 Wetterseiten  kundig gemacht und alle sagen das es stark regnet oder schneit und dazu soll noch Sturm kommen. Wir würden dann das Wochende darauf kommen, sprich am Samstag den 29ten und hoffen mal auf besseres Wetter.


----------



## TiiiTime (19. März 2008)

oha...da wirds ja vlt doch was mit Freiberg, wenn dann am 29.!


----------



## Trialmaniax (19. März 2008)

na ok. dann ne woche später. is auch kein ding


----------



## Eisbein (19. März 2008)

schade das es diesesWE nichts wird.

Aber lasst uns (die berliner sind gemeint) mal trotzdem treffen und die beiden spots mal rocken. wenns zu schlecht wird können wir immer noch nachhause fahren


----------



## isah (19. März 2008)

Jau Sonntag bin ich dabei, diesen Samstag nicht. Beim 29. bin ich nicht ganz sicher, denke aber ich bin da.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (20. März 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Jau Sonntag bin ich dabei, diesen Samstag nicht. Beim 29. bin ich nicht ganz sicher, denke aber ich bin da.



Du hast da zu sein!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (20. März 2008)

Hab grade alles geklaert, bin auf jeden Fall da 

Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch Sonne...


----------



## Trialmaniax (20. März 2008)

also der wetterbericht sieht gemischt aus. es is trocken, aber dafür ziemlich kalt.


----------



## isah (20. März 2008)

Wann genau?


----------



## Eisbein (20. März 2008)

http://wetter.com/v2/index.php?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7002&type=WORLD&id=4788&fdate=20080329

darauf würde ich aber noch nicht viel geben.

clements meinst du den wetter bericht für diesen Sonntag?


----------



## Trialmaniax (20. März 2008)

nene, für den 29. also ich sag mal so. mit 8° kann man ja leben. wenn man ordentlich warm gefahren ist, kann man trotzdem fahren.


----------



## isah (20. März 2008)

Wer will denn diesen Sonntag fahren? Wenn niemand mit'm Zug kommt (denke ja mal) koennen wir uns am Alex treffen und dann von dort entscheiden? Sagen wir 1 Uhr?

Im Notfall halt in die Halle. Nochmal meine Handynummer 0172 272 0174.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (20. März 2008)

also sofern mein fahrrad fahrbereit ist bin ich auch dabei. Wenn nicht bin ich wohl auch nicht zu fotos machen da, leider...


----------



## Trial infected (21. März 2008)

kommt denn dann jetz überhaupt noch ein nicht-berliner??? und welche berliner kommen denn dann überhaupt so??


----------



## Icke84 (21. März 2008)

also ich hätte samstag und sonntag zeit, wer fährt denn nun wann und wo?

so wie das mitn wetter aussieht wäre ja samstag halle und sonntag draußen.

also sacht an wo und wann!


----------



## isah (21. März 2008)

Sonntag 1 Uhr Alex? Samstag bin ich nicht da.


----------



## Icke84 (21. März 2008)

okay, machn wa sonntag 13uhr alex fest!

wo genau? hinterm fernsehturm, nicht neptunbrunnen sonder der andere, is ja aus, da lässt sich vielleicht zum anfang rumhüpfen?


----------



## EchoPure (22. März 2008)

ich würde auch ne woche später sagen es ist echt zu kalt und mir ist das geld einfach auch zu schade!
Greez Kay


----------



## Icke84 (22. März 2008)

also für alle die morgen fahren wollen, 13uhr alexanderplatz, hinterm fernsehturm, an kirsche/neptunbrunnen


für alle anderen dann bis hoffentlich nächstes wochenende.


----------



## Eisbein (26. März 2008)

so jungs, ich war vorhin mal im victoria park. Schlechte nachricht, Wasser im wasserfall. Gute Nachricht: Ich hab viele mehr oder minder kleine spots endeckt. 
Ich denke man kann im gesamten park locker mit der ganze truppe gleichzeitig fahren, ist aber recht weitläufig...
naja seht selbs:


http://www.observedtrials.net/otn4/DSC_8391.jpg

http://www.observedtrials.net/otn4/DSC_8393.jpg

http://www.observedtrials.net/otn4/DSC_8395.jpg

http://www.observedtrials.net/otn4/DSC_8399.jpg

http://www.observedtrials.net/otn4/DSC_8404.jpg

http://www.observedtrials.net/otn4/DSC_8414.jpg

http://www.observedtrials.net/otn4/DSC_8416.jpg

http://www.observedtrials.net/otn4/DSC_8430.jpg

http://www.observedtrials.net/otn4/DSC_8443.jpg

http://www.observedtrials.net/otn4/DSC_8444.jpg


----------



## HeavyMetal (26. März 2008)

verdammt geil, und sektionsband haste auch schon gezogen


----------



## Eisbein (26. März 2008)

ja mehr oder minder. aber ich werde für samstag kreide einpacken oder wir bereiten die tagen schon bissel was vor.

Ich freu mich drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (27. März 2008)

Im Moment steht das Wetter bei wetter.com ja auf Regen. Wäre auf jeden fall gut wenn einer von den Berliner morgen mal von der lokalen Wettervorhersage aus dem Radio berichten könnte


----------



## Icke84 (27. März 2008)

bis jetzt sagen die berliner wetterheinzen das es ein paar schauer geben könnte.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (27. März 2008)

Icke84 schrieb:


> bis jetzt sagen die berliner wetterheinzen das es ein paar schauer geben könnte.



Was ja nicht so tragisch wäre. Ich hab halt schon die Erfahrung gemacht das bei den Internetwetterseiten für den ganzen Tag Regen vorhergesagt wurde und dann kam an dem ganzen Tag vielleicht mal eine Regenwolke vorbei


----------



## HeavyMetal (27. März 2008)

und genau so ham wer auch schon den fast den ganzen tag unter irgendwelchen vordächern gestanden man kanns halt nie wissen
würds morgen abend spontan entscheiden


----------



## TiiiTime (27. März 2008)

hm wann und wo eigtl nun am samstag?


----------



## mr.mütze (27. März 2008)

mal ne frage kommt wer am 29 nach berlin


----------



## mr.mütze (27. März 2008)

TiiiTime schrieb:


> hm wann und wo eigtl nun am samstag?



man ist das timeing


----------



## Eisbein (27. März 2008)

na wenn ihr mit zug kommt dann seit gegen 10.40 am Berliner HBF 

mit auto dann gegen 11uhr am Kleistpark.


----------



## mr.mütze (27. März 2008)

kommt jemand aus richtung hh oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiiiTime (27. März 2008)

der zug aus dresden ist aber erst 11 uhr da so wie ich weiss...


----------



## Eisbein (27. März 2008)

was heisst um 11? chemnitz kommt 10:38Uhr laut Nils. 
Ein konkrete zeitangabe wäre sehr fein


----------



## TiiiTime (27. März 2008)

ok, 10.28 Uhr würde einer ankommen!


----------



## Eisbein (27. März 2008)

jo super. dann bin ich gegen 10:30 da. 

am besten wir treffen uns vorm MC donald. Und je reise gruppe ne handynummer wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (27. März 2008)

Wie schon gesagt Leipzig und Chemnitz kommen 10:38Uhr


----------



## TiiiTime (27. März 2008)

ich sprech mich nochmal mit dresden ab...! morgen kommt dann sicher ne nummer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (28. März 2008)

wo sind die leute ausm norden??


----------



## HeavyMetal (28. März 2008)

schade, dass wirs nich sonntag machen, da soll ja super wetter werden...


----------



## bertieeee (28. März 2008)

morgen also wir kommen mit auto jetzt sagt mir mal wann und wo ist treff!


----------



## bertieeee (28. März 2008)

morgen also wir kommen mit auto jetzt sagt mir mal wann und wo ist treff und wie ist nun der plan fahrt ihr überall mit s-bahn hin oder wie läuft das nun(weil sonst würden wir auch gleich zum hbf kommen)


----------



## MSC-Trialer (28. März 2008)

Was sagt denn nun der Berliner Wetterbericht für morgen an ?


----------



## Eisbein (28. März 2008)

also ich denke wir fahren vom kleistpark mit rad zum victoriapark. vom hbf natürlich mit bahn.

wetter: sonne und wolken wechseln sich ab und dazu kann auch mal ein schauer kommen.  10°C


----------



## isah (28. März 2008)

Alles so weit weg  Ich will doch nur ne 140cm Mauer und sehen wie 'n paar verrueckte da hochspringen...


----------



## Icke84 (28. März 2008)

wat weit weg? wirst dir doch wohl ne fahrkarte kaufen können.

brauchste jetzt eigentlich die orangen griffe? hab gehört hast den einen weißen verloren  achso, soll ich dir das video ma schicken oder bei vimeo hochladen? natürlich privat


----------



## bertieeee (28. März 2008)

also ist morgen treff am kleistpark dann komm ich da gleich hin, wann seit ihr ca da


----------



## Freestyle Trial (28. März 2008)

Also Ich werd gegen 12/ 12.30h am Kleistpark sein!
Denkt dran, heut Nacht die Uhren von 2h auf 3h zustellen
Und Victoriapark ist voll *******, da brauchen wa gar nicht erst hinfahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (28. März 2008)

ja morgen um 11uhr am kleistpark.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (28. März 2008)

Freestyle Trial schrieb:


> Also Ich werd gegen 12/ 12.30h am Kleistpark sein!
> Denkt dran, heut Nacht die Uhren von 2h auf 3h zustellen
> Und Victoriapark ist voll *******, da brauchen wa gar nicht erst hinfahren...



Heute Nacht? Wieso? Die Uhren werden doch erst in der Nacht vom Samstag auf den Sonntag umgestellt


----------



## Freestyle Trial (28. März 2008)

Sorry, hast rechtkann man heut Nacht doch noch ne Stunde länger Party machen
bis Morgen


----------



## bertieeee (28. März 2008)

gut ok dann werden wir auch so ca 1100 am kleistpark sein kann mir noch jemand seine nummer geben und den strassennamen brauch ich auch noch?


----------



## HeavyMetal (28. März 2008)

laut wetter.com solls ja moin wirklich mehr als nur nen schauer geben, sonntag solls aber sehr geil werden, vielleicht doch lieber noch einen tag verschieben, als auf tauchfahrt gehen???


----------



## Eisbein (28. März 2008)

ich denke mal auf örtliche wetterdienste ist mehr verlass. die sagen am morgen noch leichter regen und nachmittags vereinzelt schauer ansonsten wechel zw. sonne und wolken.

habt euch mal nicht so zimperlich wegen ein paar tropfen.


----------



## franktrial (28. März 2008)

bin dann morgen auch dabei, um 11Uhr am kleistpark


----------



## Eisbein (28. März 2008)

bertie habt ihr schon eine adresse bekommen?

auf welchem gleis kommt dresden morgen an?


----------



## Eisbein (28. März 2008)

http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&ie=UTF8&ll=52.48998,13.358817&spn=0.008976,0.019956&z=16 
ungefähr zw. 7 und 8uhr liegt der spot. da auf der freifläche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trial infected (29. März 2008)

also zur zeit regenet es ziemlich stark!!


----------



## Icke84 (29. März 2008)

seit 30min aber nicht mehr. und laut regenradar  siehts aus als wenns jetzt nichtmehr regnet.

also bis gleich


----------



## Eisbein (29. März 2008)

war ja doch ne ganz geile session. 2 oder 3 von meinen fotos sind auch was geworden  
ich mach mal nen extra thread auf da sind ab jetzt fotos zu finden. werden immer mehr, das ganz zeug will noch bearbeitet werde...

Marcus schon mal in die bewegten bilder reingeschaut?


----------



## isah (30. März 2008)

sau geil, wie immer irre.... hoffentlich bald wieder


----------



## Trialmaniax (30. März 2008)

der wasserfall war die härte!. ich glaub, wenn ich mal ein wochenende frei hab, dan pack ich das rad ins auto, und düse nach berlin, um dort zu fahren. hammergeil!.

bin anfangs nich so richtig warmgeworden, und ziemlich im kleistpark rumgeeiert, aber war trotzdem fett!. 

vielen dank an die führer


----------



## Eisbein (30. März 2008)

sag vorher bescheid, wenn du kommen solltest. ich wäre aufjeden fall dabei. Ich hab da ja noch 2 spots in dem park...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icke84 (31. März 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> war ja doch ne ganz geile session.
> 
> ...Marcus schon mal in die bewegten bilder reingeschaut?



ja hat wirklich spass gemacht. gerne wieder, nur wird der wasserfall ja nicht immer aus sein. aber da gibts ja genug andere spots, und wenn man nur zu viert oder so fährt, dann kommt bestimmt auch nich die polizei 

in die aufnahmen hab ich schon rein geguckt. denke ich bekomm nen ansehnliches video hin. wie nico habe ich auch überwiegen hannes und bertie drauf. die waren ja auch total hin und weg vom viktoriapark 
aber habe auch versucht nene paar aufnahmen von jedem zu bekommen, war aber nicht leicht bei so vielen leuten.

also ma schaun wann ich das video fertig bekomme, aber mit 2 wochen müsst ihr schon rechnen. die freundin lässt einen ja auch nich jeden abend schneiden


----------



## isah (31. März 2008)

> die freundin lässt einen ja auch nich jeden abend schneiden



...geschweige denn Knoblauchsauce auf'n Doener hauen, ne


----------



## Icke84 (31. März 2008)

isah schrieb:


> ...geschweige denn Knoblauchsauce auf'n Doener hauen, ne



das ist ja zum eigenen vorteil, man will ja auch noch  haben


----------

